
Starbucks Does Not Use Two-Phase Commit - nreece
http://www.eaipatterns.com/ramblings/18_starbucks.html
======
mahmud
An interesting read by an interesting engineer. Bookmark his site and devour
at your own pace.

Highly recommended.

 _First, multiple baristas may be processing orders using different equipment.
Blended drinks may take longer than a drip coffee._

Client side caching and processing is also at play. The cashiers usually fill
the drip coffee themselves.

~~~
Tichy
He seems to reject news feeds, any rationale for that? (Can't find a news
feed).

~~~
alanthonyc
It's at the bottom:

<http://www.eaipatterns.com/ramblings.rss>

------
HenryR
I think this is a slightly more detailed version:

[http://www.enterpriseintegrationpatterns.com/docs/IEEE_Softw...](http://www.enterpriseintegrationpatterns.com/docs/IEEE_Software_Design_2PC.pdf)

------
known
Is it Asynchronous communication?

